# Stop Humping Everything!!



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,
My Blue just turned 1 an he literally humps everything! My leg, my husbands leg, other dogs, etc. I wish it was just a once in a while thing, but its literally every 30 min at home, and every 2 min at the dog park lol. I don't know if I wish to neuter him or not but I wanted to see if anyone had any good opinions. Also how do you teach such a big dog not to jump? Now that he's humping everything it seems like his focus has gone out the door and doesn't listen to commands like, come, no, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like he's bored and humping is the best most fun thing to turn to that he can do all by himself. 

So I'd become much more involved and engaged with his training and toys and play. Rather have him bring a ball to me and have us play, then he know I"m boring and no fun so he takes care of the fun all on his own!!!

DOG CLASSES!!! There are so many different and fun things that help us bond with our dogs in a good way. Herding, agility, clicker games, rally, obedience, scentwork..... ANYTHING is a good way to start focusing back to us as someone to interact rather then them just go to the easy default he's chosen.

EXERCISE!

BTW, he may be big but he's still very much a puppy at only a year --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Good luck!


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I was advised by a local german shepherd trainer to buy a choke collar and have him wear that and the leash constantly so when he does something undesirable, pull on it and say no firmly. So far it's worked, with the humping, biting and jumping. Just feel bad that he can't really wonder unless we are in the backyard playing. Since his previous owner wrestled with him as a puppy, he thinks pushing him off is playing but that is unacceptable in our home with our kids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Btw I think the real problem is he doesn't understand no. So when I say no and pull the collar the trainer said he will start to understand and later on that, that behavior is unacceptable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

choke collars are old school (imho) and can seriously damage a dogs trachea. i'm also not a big fan of punitive training, works better to redirect bad behavior and reward good behavior. that's been my (very long) experience, anyway.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if calming techniques will work? 

It seems to me that your dog has too much energy. How about more training, exercise and reinforcing calm behaviour? Perhaps do not give him his food in a bowl anymore but make him earn it? You can also give him his food in kongs, interactive toys, etc when you are not training him. 

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

maybe let him play with large female dogs only for a bit they will curb this obsession.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Neuter him. Problem solved.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Neutering is not a cure all for this behavior. Females also do this....redirect and give outlets for the energy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Neutering is not a cure all for this behavior. Females also do this....redirect and give outlets for the energy.



It has cured every male dog I've ever owned. There is a difference between female domination humping and intact males just humping everything in sight.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm all for waiting until a dog is ready and physically mature before neutering (if you even neuter at all), but this dog sounds like he's more than ready. Get it done if the problem is really so bad where all he's doing is humping everything all day everyday.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Neutering is a dramatic way to deal with something that is easily cured through redirection and training. I don't believe neutering should be used in lieu of training and exercising a dog, lazy way of attempting to fix a behavior which may still be there after the procedure. 
It really bugs me when people are so quick to tell people to neuter and state it will fix multiple behaviors when training will achieve the same results without surgery and possible complications thereof.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Sounds like he's bored and humping is the best most fun thing to turn to that he can do all by himself.
> 
> So I'd become much more involved and engaged with his training and toys and play. Rather have him bring a ball to me and have us play, then he know I"m boring and no fun so he takes care of the fun all on his own!!!
> 
> ...


THIS is great advice!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He is a teenager and needs plenty of training and exercise, which, I guess, he is not getting. The humping has given him a lot attention and thus has this behavior been enforced. Neutering will not take care of his energy and training needs. But many vets will tell you otherwise and love to do it. ($$$$$$).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wasn't trying to imply that neutering is just going to solve this problem like magic because it's most likely not going to. This dog obviously needs a serious upgrade in training and an outlet for his energy too. I do think it will help some if the humping is really as bad as the OP is saying it is.

OP ... what kind of training have you done so far? Any classes yet? How much daily exercise does he get? What his daily routine?


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

In training we are working on stay, off, quiet, no bite, and walking on a leash correctly. He knows sit and paw, but he only does this when he has a treat. I have been about 45 min a day with training. We spend about 2 hrs a day outside with fetch and running around. He also gets two 3 mile walks a day, one in the morning and one in the evening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

No classes yet, and the daily routine is wake up, walk, outside play, training, outside play, crate for a few hrs while I run errands, outside play, night walk, crate for bed. He is inside too but those are just the things we do per day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

So he is getting a good amount of daily exercise and training then. It's not like he's sitting in the backyard by himself all day with nothing to do.

My opinion - get your dog neutered. It should help. Then up the training once he's healed. Get him in some classes with a good trainer too.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

My neutered dog will still do it - in a way it's a good test for his back. He only humps when he meets a new dog. Mostly it's just when the neighbor's dog comes into the yard. I just throw a toy and he stops. I can tell you though, neutering does not cure it, age does not cure it in some dogs, distraction, redirection, play and train.


----------

